# old camper



## bearhunter39 (Nov 17, 2009)

i recently bought an old hunting camper and i need some parts for my cook stove ,the eyes on this old stove have an aluminum burner ,this is an old shasta camper if anyone know's where i can find some parts, or if i can interchange with something else,i really need some help


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I feel your pain !!!! Experienced the "old camper rebuild" issues
myself 3 yrs ago....I had to tear out the refrig and stove and built
shelves and larger counter top where the range top was, and a
water storage container for my Coleman Hot water machine.
Mine is a 70s something Sprite....Also tore out the sofa/bed and
built bunk beds...
I searched all the camper places around Atlanta, and very few
parts for those older models....


----------



## KLR650 (Nov 19, 2009)

I don't know if you will be able to find used parts locally or not. I have a '85 Skyline and have not had any problem getting parts new on the net. If you look around/under the stove deck or oven door you should be able to find who made it and do a google search, Shasta was pretty popular in the day.

HTH


----------



## the r.o.c. (Nov 21, 2009)

what would you take for your old hunting camper?


----------



## dawg450r (Nov 23, 2009)

I have a 69 Shasta and I was needing some stove parts and I researched all the way up north, ultimately redirected to a valve company. The guy finally told me to throw the stove away and buy a new one. If you find anywhere to find parts. let me know.


----------



## repoman34 (Nov 26, 2009)

just buy you a coleman stove from Wal-Mart, and sit it on top of the existing stove. LOL. That's what we did in my brother's pop-up. Works great, and it's portable, so you can even cook outside if you take a notion to.


----------



## GiddyUpGo (Nov 26, 2009)

KLR650 said:


> I don't know if you will be able to find used parts locally or not. I have a '85 Skyline and have not had any problem getting parts new on the net. If you look around/under the stove deck or oven door you should be able to find who made it and do a google search, Shasta was pretty popular in the day.
> 
> HTH



What the heck is a KLR650?   lol


----------



## KLR650 (Nov 27, 2009)

I would like to get my hands on the USMC diesel version with the paint like your avitar


----------



## repoman34 (Nov 27, 2009)

this thread has officially been hijacked.


----------



## CURTIS CAMP (Jan 22, 2010)

I have the stove...i think it came out of a shasta....3 burner top & oven it has those clip in aluminum burners,if that's what you need...make offer


----------

